# 40 gallon shrimp breeder tank



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok finally decided to get off my butt and get this project done.been needing this for some time now. The tank is a 40 gallon or close to it. I took a method i seen Majerah1 do one her 20 long and used report cover and craft canvass to make dividers in the tank. I did this because i still wanted flow thoughout the tank and not have to use 3 individual sponge filters.(thanks for the tips and help Bev)

this is what i started with.it was originally a sump tank for saltwater..i took the baffles out .










a few pics of what i started out with










after several water and vinegar baths and alot of razor blade scraping



















then i measured to make each chamber 12 inches wide and marked the glass with a marker..










did the same with the bottom










then cut pieces and siliconed in place



















now its drying and tomorrow i will install the craft canvass into the report covers

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks JC hopefully more pics coming today after i put the canvass dividers in and add substrate in.

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks great!Cant wait to see the shrimpies in there!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

well plans have changed..going to just divide the tank in half instead of dividing it into 3rd's..pics to come when it gets done...

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

i fought with that canvass for 4 hours and then realized that the new born shrimp could still get through the holes in the canvass, but i only have enough glass to divide in half....good news is i got the light wired in and it works..

Rick


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL Rick our cherry shrimp have been moved to the Pearl Danios old 40 gallon breeder tank since we moved them to the main tank.. didn't realize just how many we had till we pulled them outta the 15 they were in ... and yeah baby shrimp are freeaaakiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn TINY.. pretty sure we still have some running around in the 15.. so we are giving that tank a few weeks for them to grow big enough we can see them to net them out.


----------

